# Looking around tshirtforums from my iPhone app



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Just taking a look around the forum from the tshirtforums iPhone app and me likes what me see!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Show off


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

HAHA!!! and enjoy Brenden, I hear ya, it is very cool!


----------



## Jason Love (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you had any problems with the app?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure who you are asking, but I have not. Alls well in iPhone TSF appland for me.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you had a problem you're wondering about?


----------



## Nsmademefat (Jul 24, 2010)

Just found this app could use for hrs!!!


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

OOO! I'm going now to see if there's something on the Droid! Anyone know off the top of their head?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Don't know sorry! Not a Googler. 

But I hear great things about the droid. 

Using the 3GS with iOS 4. The update is OK, but slow in some parts.


----------



## Jason Love (Jul 20, 2010)

No specific questions. Just wanted to know if I should watch out for something.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

brenden said:


> Using the 3GS with iOS 4. The update is OK, but slow in some parts.


I'm Loving the speed of my camera shutter now! Wow. And today, in Radio Shack, the guy asked me if mine was the old iPhone. I smiled, "Yes, it's the "old" iPhone. I just got it a few months ago." He chuckled. That's the way the technology bounces. 

But I really like the new updates, though I haven't used alot of stuff that was listed, what I do use, I'm loving.

Where are you finding slow stuff? Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

whimsywhit said:


> OOO! I'm going now to see if there's something on the Droid! Anyone know off the top of their head?



Do you mean for TSF? I thought Rodney made the app. Wouldn't you actually ask him if there is one for the Droid? (I think it's just the iPhone for now, but he's here, if you want to ask him.)


----------



## kumkum (Aug 1, 2013)

splathead said:


> Show off


Lots of laughing, but I will appreciate it.


----------

